# Anular proteccion BD9472efv



## sukape (May 11, 2021)

Hola tengo una LG 22MA33D con los led backlight encendiendo intermitentemente y queria anular la proteccion del IC BD9472EFV que lleva en la tcon.
Saludos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 11, 2021)

Buenos días, amigo mío si no estás familiarizado con los Datasheets, no te aconsejo que hagas ese procedimiento, en el Datasheet está como hacerlo.

Generalmente el pin CP, el pin SCP, el pin de Timer, o el pin SST, de muchos de esos Integrados son los que se emplean para hacerles bypass:

Colocando un diodo LED
Colocando una resistencia de 10K o de 12K del pin a tierra.

Ese IC que mencionas es un LED Driver, no tiene PIN de TImer, no tiene Pin de SST, pero tiene el pin CS, el pin 2 de FAIL y el pin 24...

Tendrías que probar esos procedimientos, mira con detalle el detector de Fallo en el datasheet

y desde la página 6 en adelante describe los valores normales que deben tener esos pines.


----------



## sukape (May 11, 2021)

Gracias heidyvanesa19 no encontraba datos de ese IC por ningun sitio.​Solo encontre esto.


----------



## sergiot (May 11, 2021)

Perdon que me meta, pero no sería mejor solucionar el problema de la intermitencia de los led, en vez de anular la protección?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 11, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Perdon que me meta, pero no sería mejor solucionar el problema de la intermitencia de los led, en vez de anular la protección?


A veces es necesario anular primero la protección, para comprobar que no sea falla en la fuente de poder, luego comprobar si es falla en los LEDs, tienes razón en ello, pero es una forma más rápida para salir del fallo
---

Pues el pin 23 no figura lo mismo en el datasheet:


----------



## sukape (May 11, 2021)

Tiene razon, pero tampoco encuentro esquema de la tcon le cambie el IC que estaba mal, antes no encendia ningun led los led comprove y estan bien pero al encender la tv parpadean es una LG 22MA33D-PZ(R)P  Chasis LC31A.
Esque no es el mismo IC estas viendo el BD9423EFV son diferente en numero de patillaje,etc...
En este BD9472efv la patilla 23 como se aprecia en el esquema es para bajar el voltaje a los led.
Después de aumentar una de las resistencias de 91 kOhm a 160 kOhm, la corriente disminuye a 50 mA.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 11, 2021)

En el mismo datasheet indica que si es mas alto el voltaje de 0.45V se apagará por protección, el pin 7 puedes desactivarlo o bien puedes medirlo:



El pin 21 habilita los LEDs





Según el diagrama de ejemplo, podes anular los pines que no se usan, para comprobar si encienden como los pines 2 y 24 

Y podes poner un diodo led en el pin 31 a tierra para ver si se desactiva


----------



## sukape (May 11, 2021)

Como ejemplo me puede valer, lo estudiare pero no estamos hablando del mismo Circuito Integrado.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 11, 2021)

Encontré entre mis manuales el Chassis del TV LG, revisa si es el mismo aplicable... ya que  veces usan el mismo chassis con diferente modelo
-------
*Y además encontré este otro documento que creo que servirá. Te adjunto el PDF*


----------



## sukape (May 11, 2021)

Ok Gracias
heidyvanesa19 voy a revisar todo, ya contaré.
Saludos.


----------

